# Eigene Homepage !?



## ZweiA (26. September 2004)

Nabend Leute

Ich habe mal ne Frage
Ich würde mir gerne eine Homepage erstellen, ich habe im Internet unter http://www.strato.de geschaut, und ich wüsste gerne was ihr von dem "S" Packet haltet.
Hier ist die auflistung
http://www.strato.de/full/details/s7.html

Ich habe mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
Ich würde gerne  3D bilder  hochladen "Galerie"
Ein Paar Tutorials würd ich auch gerne online stellen.

Reicht der Speicher von 250 MB ?
Sind 15GB Traffic in Ordnung ?

Kennt ihr vielleicht noch andere anbieter, die nicht so teuer sind?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mfg ZweiA


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. September 2004)

teuer? 3,99 sind doch alles andere als teuer .....


----------



## ZweiA (27. September 2004)

hi
Ich meinte damit nicht, das ich den Anbieter für teuer finde, sondern ob es noch andere anbieter gibt, die an sich nicht teuer sind.

Aber das ist nicht das Hauptproblem, Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der Webspace und Traffic ausreichend ist.
Mfg. ZweiA


----------



## Backdraft (27. September 2004)

Mit dem Traffic ist immer schwierig zu sagen. Je nachdem, wie große die Nachfrage ist.

Ansonsten schau mal bei http://www.levanzo.de da zahlst keinen Traffic.


----------



## ZweiA (27. September 2004)

Hallo Backdraft

Den Anbieter den du mir gezeigt hast, find ich besser als Strato, nur hab ich dazu auch ne Frage,
und zwar, wie hoch ist bei dem "S" Packet für 4€  der Traffic ? da steht keine Traffic begrenzung.
Oder bin ich einfach nur blind ?;-) 

Vielen Dank

Mfg:2A


----------



## ZweiA (27. September 2004)

Ich nochmal...

Vielen Dank nochmal, meine Probleme haben sich erledigt. 
Ich habs selbst gefunden.


Danke 

Mfg: 2A


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. September 2004)

Wenn dir Qualität, Support und Service wichtig sind, melde dich mal per Mail info(at)busoft[punkt]de


----------



## ZweiA (27. September 2004)

Vielen Dank Leute

Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen

Mfg. 2A


----------



## Netos (27. September 2004)

als webspace tipp:

hab selber webspace bei: http://www.webspace-verkauf.de Super support, sehr billig 500MB unbegrenzt: Mysql Traffic ect... kannst ja mal vorbeischauen..


----------



## funnytommy (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Gibts das nicht auch gratis?
Möchte auch eine eigene Homepage aber zahlen ist dann wieder was anderes........hmmm

greets ft


----------



## JohannesR (21. Oktober 2004)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Gibts das nicht auch gratis?
> Möchte auch eine eigene Homepage aber zahlen ist dann wieder was anderes........hmmm
> ...



Natuerlich eine schwache Einstellung, wenn man zwar Leistung will, aber nicht bereit ist, dafuer zu zahlen.
Aber nunja... Es gibt eine Menge kostenfreier Anbieter, die meisten Werbefinanziert. Such mal im Forum.

Edit: 4 Threads unterhalb... Du Poeser! http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170239


----------



## funnytommy (21. Oktober 2004)

Naja was heist Leistung! Komme zur Zeit auch mit meinen 10MB gratis Webspace von GMX aus!
Hab mich auch noch bei dhost angemeldet und da gibts 100MB gratis...
100 mit 3GB Traffic ist ja nicht so schlecht oder


----------

